# Anyone have an Ionbond DLC coating?



## Grenadier (Dec 19, 2007)

Just curious to see what y'all think of it?  I'm thinking about having one of my Glock slides refinished, and was about to get hard chroming done, but then someone pointed out the Ionbond Diamond Like Coating:

http://www.ionbond.com/

Supposedly more durable than hard chrome?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 19, 2007)

First I've heard of this.  Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting.  I'd like to see some firearm applications though. Its kind of hard looking at bathroom faucet and imagining it on my gun.


----------

